# jerky



## lauras2u (Dec 19, 2016)

I have trouble cutting my jerky evenly. Yes, i partially freeze it.

What do you all use to help cut it?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I just use a thin sharp knife. Specifically this knife:

Wüsthof USA

Prior to that, I tried doing it with karate chops. But that did not work too well.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Half frozen and a serrated knife really helps. 1/4" slices. Unless you want to buy a slicer, but that gets expensive.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Half frozen and a serrated knife really helps. 1/4" slices. Unless you want to buy a slicer, but that gets expensive.


I had the Cabela's meat slicer specifically for making jerky. Bad idea! That damn thing threw more meat on the ceiling than it sliced! The dogs would sit under it when I was slicing venison thinking it was raining manna from Heaven.


----------



## lauras2u (Dec 19, 2016)

Inor said:


> I had the Cabela's meat slicer specifically for making jerky. Bad idea! That damn thing threw more meat on the ceiling than it sliced! The dogs would sit under it when I was slicing venison thinking it was raining manna from Heaven.


I looked at a meat slicer from cabela's....had plastic gears too


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

lauras2u said:


> I looked at a meat slicer from cabela's....had plastic gears too


I don't know? We had the big one (10" or 12")... We paid WAY too much money for it and it was a total piece of crap. I think we ended up using it a grand total of 3 times (each time with worse results than the previous) until we gave it to my sister-in-law who used it once and sold it in a garage sale. That was one of the biggest wastes of money we ever did on a kitchen tool.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Inor said:


> I had the Cabela's meat slicer specifically for making jerky. Bad idea! That damn thing threw more meat on the ceiling than it sliced! The dogs would sit under it when I was slicing venison thinking it was raining manna from Heaven.


I was told that the grinder would separate sinew and collagen from red meat. Nope. I still use a knife, an Ulu (Alaskan skinning knife that totally rules!) and my hands to get that beautiful red meat parsed out.

While I am not an expert, I have 30 years of experience and people (and their dogs) constantly harass me for jerky. If you would like the procedure for dressing, aging, processing, seasoning, curing and smoking a jerky that is slap yo' Momma good, PM me.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I was told that the grinder would separate sinew and collagen from red meat. Nope. I still use a knife, an Ulu (Alaskan skinning knife that totally rules!) and my hands to get that beautiful red meat parsed out.
> 
> While I am not an expert, I have 30 years of experience and people (and their dogs) constantly harass me for jerky. If you would like the procedure for dressing, aging, processing, seasoning, curing and smoking a jerky that is slap yo' Momma good, PM me.


We have 2 Ulus. Those are the absolute best when making sausage! I do not go for them when making jerky because I usually make jerky from a sirloin roast which requires a longer blade.

But hell yeah! Let's get a thread going on marinade, spices and smoking for jerky!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

a meat cleaver unless I am preparing a deer or coyote then it is a hack saw.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I use a meat slicer , it works for me very good " on frozen meat " 1/4 thick .I just have to do it slowly .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You need a sharp knife . There is always a new gimmick some of them work. Daughter gave wife a ceramic knife some time back. I have never seen a knife cut food as well as this thing does.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I was told that the grinder would separate sinew and collagen from red meat. Nope. I still use a knife, an Ulu (Alaskan skinning knife that totally rules!) and my hands to get that beautiful red meat parsed out.
> 
> While I am not an expert, I have 30 years of experience and people (and their dogs) constantly harass me for jerky. If you would like the procedure for dressing, aging, processing, seasoning, curing and smoking a jerky that is slap yo' Momma good, PM me.


Hey CSI. I want some good "slap yo' Momma" recipes. I didn't PM you, cause I figure some here would also like some tips and the opportunity to share theirs.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have ordered Gourmia GFD1950 Digital Food Dehydrator from Amazon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M6AZ863?th=1 and look forward to seeing some of the recipes here. After successfully getting a garden to grow last year ( I am usually the doctor of death to anything that grows. ) I expect a lot of peppers as well as some additional planting I am going to do. I am a meat eater so I look especially forward to any recipes and tips on jerky as well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> a meat cleaver unless I am preparing a deer or coyote then it is a hack saw.


 @Medic33,

Coyote meat? :vs_worry:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I was told that the grinder would separate sinew and collagen from red meat. Nope. I still use a knife, an Ulu (Alaskan skinning knife that totally rules!) and my hands to get that beautiful red meat parsed out.
> 
> While I am not an expert, I have 30 years of experience and people (and their dogs) constantly harass me for jerky. If you would like the procedure for dressing, aging, processing, seasoning, curing and smoking a jerky that is slap yo' Momma good, PM me.


ARE YOU GONNA MAKE US BEG? :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> @Medic33,
> 
> Coyote meat? :vs_worry:


I've had coyote meat as well.. near Baikal area (Siberia), some raw and some smoked, it's fine.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I made some squirrel jerky last weekend , man it was soooooooooooo good . I have made jerky out of lamb . deer , beef , squirrel . wild boar , turkey , ham . The ham didn't turn out so good , very dry .I think next time in will grind it up and use my jerky making thing .


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> a meat cleaver unless I am preparing a deer or coyote then it is a hack saw.


Beat me too it!

Only sissys use anything else.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just kill it with garlic and hot peppers


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> I've had coyote meat as well.. near Baikal area (Siberia), some raw and some smoked, it's fine.


Damn Ruskies .... they will eat anything. Must go good with vodka huh?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Anybody tried @Sasquatch jerky?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

You can smoke yote meat?

Gives me a reason to kill more than the usual amount of those damn things

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Damn Ruskies .... they will eat anything. Must go good with vodka huh?


And we all drink vodka, just like every American is a cowboy haha :vs_laugh:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TG said:


> And we all drink vodka, just like every American is a cowboy haha :vs_laugh:


Only the smart ones little sister. Only the smart ones...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Inor said:


> Only the smart ones little sister. Only the smart ones...


I need to explore more of American Midwest and South..


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I use a meat slicer , it works for me very good


Can you tell us the brand?

*Rancher*


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

azrancher said:


> Can you tell us the brand?
> 
> *Rancher*


I have this one from Sears. Sears.com


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> @Medic33,
> 
> Coyote meat? :vs_worry:


yep, you can hunt them 24-7 almost 365 days a year (not during deer season for obvious reasons) use weapon of choice -semi auto, hicap mag, rocket launcher, 4x4 truck, base ball bat you name it you can use it. no bag limits. so I can get 1-3 coyote a week @ about 5-10 pounds each that's 5- 30 pounds of meat a week - every week -I usually grind it up in burger with raw bacon -se it in chili or spaghetti-hamburger helper -you get the idea.
or cook them like a roast lamb -bone in after marinating in some orange juice or sour milk. they have a flavor in my opinion kind of like roasted turkey with a beef texture.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Anybody tried @Sasquatch jerky?


You sir have just been banned! Not from this site but from the woods. I have alerted all other Squatches and EOS on you. (EOS = Eat On Sight).


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> yep, you can hunt them 24-7 almost 365 days a year (not during deer season for obvious reasons) use weapon of choice -semi auto, hicap mag, rocket launcher, 4x4 truck, base ball bat you name it you can use it. no bag limits. so I can get 1-3 coyote a week @ about 5-10 pounds each that's 5- 30 pounds of meat a week - every week -I usually grind it up in burger with raw bacon -se it in chili or spaghetti-hamburger helper -you get the idea.
> or cook them like a roast lamb -bone in after marinating in some orange juice or sour milk. they have a flavor in my opinion kind of like roasted turkey with a beef texture.


What is the wide spread aversion to eating predators, @Medic33, do you know?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> You sir have just been banned! Not from this site but from the woods. I have alerted all other Squatches and EOS on you. (EOS = Eat On Sight).


Oh noes, but...but... sideKahr lives matter!

Before you dine, at least jerk me first.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No problem here shooting the shat out of a coyote but eating it? No way Hosay!



Medic33 said:


> yep, you can hunt them 24-7 almost 365 days a year (not during deer season for obvious reasons) use weapon of choice -semi auto, hicap mag, rocket launcher, 4x4 truck, base ball bat you name it you can use it. no bag limits. so I can get 1-3 coyote a week @ about 5-10 pounds each that's 5- 30 pounds of meat a week - every week -I usually grind it up in burger with raw bacon -se it in chili or spaghetti-hamburger helper -you get the idea.
> or cook them like a roast lamb -bone in after marinating in some orange juice or sour milk. they have a flavor in my opinion kind of like roasted turkey with a beef texture.





sideKahr said:


> What is the wide spread aversion to eating predators, @Medic33, do you know?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> No problem here shooting the shat out of a coyote but eating it? No way Hosay!


You know you would:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Oh noes, but...but... sideKahr lives matter!
> 
> Before you dine, at least jerk me first.


But won't that make @Sasquatch 's palms hairy?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> You know you would:


Thanks for this video, really like this guy!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Canterbury needs to learn some kitchen hygiene...

PS What Prison did Dave get those tats ya reckon?



Arklatex said:


> You know you would:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> I had the Cabela's meat slicer specifically for making jerky. Bad idea! That damn thing threw more meat on the ceiling than it sliced! The dogs would sit under it when I was slicing venison thinking it was raining manna from Heaven.


I have had bad experiences with slicers myself. They aint worth a flip for slicing anything irregular shaped. Now for a deli sandwich opertion which likes to slice preformed lunch meat..they work ok. Horrible idea on brisket cause the grain changes too much. Shortest route to good jerky slices is a good knife which do not include any of the way too hard to sharpen kraut knives It takes yuppin yimmines from Switzerland to make good knives. This is my favorite one in the drawer called a 6" curved boner (no jokes please). Its Forschner Victrornox Brand and pretty inexpensive. It dulls up after some use but all it needs it a few licks on the steel to make it shave again. 
https://www.swissknifeshop.com/shop...ox-forschner-6-semi-stiff-curved-boning-knife


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

lauras2u said:


> I have trouble cutting my jerky evenly. Yes, i partially freeze it.
> 
> What do you all use to help cut it?


Stupid question I realize, Laura, but could you walk through making jerky? I've never done this.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> What is the wide spread aversion to eating predators, @Medic33, do you know?


don't know -people eat bear, fox ,raccoon stuff like that.
I just did the math and figured why not one day -so I did and it wasn't bad at all- I mean what else can you hunt almost every day rain snow or sun? and no one give a crap how you do it they just tell to keep on shooting them.


----------



## jdeeregreen (Aug 31, 2016)

I grind my jerky into burger then use a jerky shooter (like a caulking gun) to make strips. Way easier to eat.


----------

